# Lynnwood Washington OPC Reformed Conference: Mar. 28-30



## Augusta (Mar 12, 2008)

We are having our annual reformed conference this March 28-30. The flyer can hopefully be seen below. Please join us this one is going to be good. The subject is Life in Christ: Calvin, Union with Christ, and the Struggle for Reformed Theology. Check out the flyer.


----------



## Augusta (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## Josiah (Mar 18, 2008)

My wife and I are going to the first session, but sadly we will not be able to make it to the other sessions.


----------



## Augusta (Mar 18, 2008)

I would like to meet you and your wife Josiah. I am sure I have seen you around and didn't know you.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 18, 2008)

Augusta said:


> I would like to meet you and your wife Josiah. I am sure I have seen you around and didn't know you.





Pricilla and I look forward to meeting you and your family as well. I might even be able to bring Bladestunner316 (Nate) with us. I also heard from Benji Via email that he is spreading the word about the conference far and wide among reformed churches out here. I am so excited!


----------



## Beoga (Mar 18, 2008)

How far away is Lynnwood from Portland? I know I could google it but I am supposed to be studying accounting right now so...


----------



## Augusta (Mar 24, 2008)

Brian, I am not sure but I think it is around a 3.5-4 hr drive.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 24, 2008)

> How far away is Lynnwood from Portland? I know I could google it but I am supposed to be studying accounting right now so...



It will be *well* worth your time to attend and you will even get to meet a handfull of PB'ers.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 24, 2008)

Dr. Garcia has actually preached at the RP Seminary recently . Good guy. He'll be good for you...


----------



## Augusta (Mar 26, 2008)

The conference is this weekend so I just want to keep it bumped up.


----------



## Archlute (Mar 27, 2008)

This wouldn't be the same Mark Garcia who wrote that rather ridiculous and ill-informed review of _Covenant, Justification, and Pastoral Ministry_ in a recent issue of the Ordained Servant, would it?


----------



## Archlute (Mar 27, 2008)

Hmm, I guess so - Ordained Servant


----------

